# [MAKE]Mejor make.conf para Phenom 9600 Agena (Solucionado)

## sirope

Holaaa!!

He estado pecando con Vista desde hace unas semanas mientras esperaba mi nuevo HD... No fue tan traumatizante despues de todo...

Ahora empiezo a instalar Gentoo en el HD, asi que estoy en busca del mejor make.conf para un AMD Phenom 9600 Agena, (MAKEOPTS, march, etc) por ahora estoy en el stage1 de amd64.

En circunstancias normales consultaria la wiki pero... X|

Gracias 

Saludos!Last edited by sirope on Fri Oct 24, 2008 2:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tomado de mi snapshot local, en el artículo safe cflags de la Wiki dice:

 *Quote:*   

> edit]  Phenom X3/X4 (AMD)
> 
> vendor_id  : AuthenticAMD
> 
> cpu family  : 16
> ...

 

Salud!

EDITO: Respecto a makeopts, por regla general según la documentación oficial debería ser cantidad de núcleos mas uno, en tu caso, j5, pero con la nueva función --jobs de portage, por cada instancia de emerge definida se usarán 5 hilos de compilador... En definitiva, depende de si estás en solitario o en una red con distcc y de cuantos emerge en paralelo usarás por defecto. 

Deberías ir haciendo pruebas hasta encontrar un equilibrio que te resulte satisfactorio.

Yo uso distcc y he encontrado que el mejor tiempo sin que impacte demasiado en el rendimiento (y sin usar load average para limitar la carga) es cantidad de nucleos por dos mas uno (o mas dos)... En mi caso el resultado es j11 para 5 microprocesadores disponibles.

----------

## sirope

Gracias por responder... Logre ver la wiki en el cache de Google. Estoy usando k8 porque la version de GCC de Portage es la 4.1

Creo que lo mejor sera usar k8 hasta que GCC 4.3 este en stable, cuando lo tenga puedo hacer un emerge system y asunto arreglado, cierto?

El makeopts estoy usando -j9 que fue lo que alguien recomendo en el foro a un usuario que preguntaba por quadcores. Deberia ser -j5.

Saludos!

----------

## demostenes

sirope,  ¿realmente merece la pena empezar con un stage1?

Personalmente hace tiempo que uso el stage3 y después de un 

```
jed /etc/make.conf
```

y compilar el núcleo, instalar grub, y 

```
emerge -euDNv world
```

 a correr...   :Cool: 

----------

## sirope

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> sirope,  ¿realmente merece la pena empezar con un stage1?
> 
> Personalmente hace tiempo que uso el stage3 y después de un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mmmm.. No, no vale la pena, pero si comienzo desde stage1 puedo ponerlo en mi firma =D

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *demostenes wrote:*   sirope,  ¿realmente merece la pena empezar con un stage1?
> 
> Personalmente hace tiempo que uso el stage3 y después de un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Masoquista!  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

PD: Aunque en un microprocesador como ese no debe demorar nada, no?

----------

## sirope

xD 6 horas para llegar al stage3... Pensé que sería menos, pero creo que es por la RAM... En un PIII tardaba al pasar del 1 al 2 y más de otras 12 para el 3.

Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Seguirá siendo masoquismo por un par de años mas entonces... jeje...

Salud!

----------

